# Ride Share Coverage with State Farm



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

A point of contention I have with insurance is making sure to have the necessary coverage. While some view the Uber Coverage to be unnecessary, I must state, you cannot be too careful and you should not under any circumstances hide the fact that you are doing Uber/Lyft with you vehicle.

I checked on my State Farm policy and found the costs to be in the comfort zone, with my 6 month coverage running now with the Uber rider to be within the range of $545 that I have been paying.

Those that don't have insurance coverage that you need run the risk of facing financial ruin if not properly covered. After speaking at length with my State Farm agent, I came to the conclusion that it was in my best interest to have the needed coverage.

Note for my rates that I have for a Jeep Renegade, I have no speeding or moving violations on my record and have been accident free since I learned how to drive at age 12 with a Three-On-A-Tree, (Oh What Fun That Was), and a good way to build leg muscles. 

Many should consider the insurance options wisely.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

You're right, and State Farm has a really interesting coverage for drivers. They extend medical, comprehensive/collision, towing, etc. during Period 2 and Period 3.

https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance
I have the Geico Hybrid policy which provides full coverage during all periods. For me, it was actually cheaper than State Farm and provides more. Check it out when you renew.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Except in the few states left where no one offers rideshare insurance. Ironic State Farm (or any company) won't offer it in New York even though they are Uber's Insurance company in NY. If you get in a crash during period 1 your car is a throw-away.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Except in the few states left where no one offers rideshare insurance. Ironic State Farm (or any company) won't offer it in New York even though they are Uber's Insurance company in NY. If you get in a crash during period 1 your car is a throw-away.


If that's the case I see no option other than commercial insurance or not driving rideshare.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Authority said:


> If that's the case I see no option other than commercial insurance or not driving rideshare.


OR, drive an older car not worth much that you don't mind disposing of. Last year I had a 2007 Honda (no collision coverage) that got rear ended by a beer truck on the way to pick up a pax. Thank God no pax in the car. Didn't even report the accident to Uber (no pax) or my insurance company. Beer distributor gave me $3500 (and a case of beer) to pay for the damage. Refit the bumper and knocked out the damage myself and pocketed the $3500. Still use the car today. Best $$$ night of Uber ever.


----------

